# Bad things to Strat 30 March 13 EPIC 2



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Next Symphonic!


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Lol, were did you get your pc operating system? Did you steal it from a museum?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

You noticed lol, think it came out of the Ark. Get scared ever time I press record or save to MP/4 no idea what is going to come out (if at all) from the other end.


----------

